# Cast bullets or Jacketed?



## buck-boost

What do you use?!

I have been handloading for many years now and always used jacketed bullets. Now, I'm recently getting into cast due to the cost. 

If you load cast please post for what caliber. 

Thanks for voting!


----------



## TOF

buck-boost said:


> What do you use?!
> 
> I have been handloading for many years now and always used jacketed bullets. Now, I'm recently getting into cast due to the cost.
> 
> If you load cast please post for what caliber.
> 
> Thanks for voting!


38Spl, .357Mag, 9MM, 40S&W, 45ACP

If new to lead you may not know that a 50/50 mix of hydrogen peroxide (drug store strength) and white vinegar will wash the lead away from your barrel. Soak 3 to 5 minutes then push it out with a tight patch. Folow up with a quick patch of Hoppes #9 or equiv.


----------



## buck-boost

I recently tried that 50/50 mix and it works rather well. It is ONLY for stainless steel though, and is very bad for carbon steel. So don't be dunking any kart barrels in that mix. :mrgreen:

Man this reloading sub-forum is like a tumbleweed (ghost town)


----------



## Baldy

Work your loads up and you will have less leading. There's a sweet spot with all lead loads that will cause very little leading in your gun.

I use Choir Boy all copper strains wrapped around an old bore brush to break up any leading I might have. About a 1/2doz swipes, patch it with CLP, and do again if needed. :smt1099


----------



## Baldy

I load 9mm, .38spl/.357mag, .40s&w, .44spl, .45colt, .44mag, and .45acp. All in lead. The heavy loads I use gas checks. I don't use that many real heavy loads anymore as the hunting days are over. :smt1099


----------



## k4swb

I couldn't vote!!!! 
I use both and also plated depending on my mood when I start a reloading session. That is one reason I reload, so I can use all types of stuff.


----------



## bayhawk2

.45 colt,.44 Remington Mag....Just now getting into moulding cast boolits.
I've learned a lot from coming to these forums.Lead hardness,base vs. bevel,
pan lubing,lube formulas,tumble lube,crimping,sizing,slugging,best powders
for lead boolits,etc.As far as saving money?I guess in the long long run.
After you get to the pay off stage of your casting equipment.Maybe.bayhawk


----------



## Overkill0084

I shoot cast out of: .380, .38/357, .40 S&W & .45.

The only leading issues I've had were warmish .357 loads. I also load for 9mm, I just haven't tried cast for it, yet. I got a good deal on 9mm plated and they ought to last a while. I'm currently a fan of Missouri Bullets for my cast bullet needs. Cheap, accurate and shipped quickly.


----------



## recoilguy

TOF said:


> 38Spl, .357Mag, 9MM, 40S&W, 45ACP
> 
> If new to lead you may not know that a 50/50 mix of hydrogen peroxide (drug store strength) and white vinegar will wash the lead away from your barrel. Soak 3 to 5 minutes then push it out with a tight patch. Folow up with a quick patch of Hoppes #9 or equiv.


I did not know this. Thanks for the tip!

RCG

Oh by the way I mostly load jacketed but at the indoor range I shoot at in teh winter and dude it is winter here alot they do not allow lead. I do load cast for some summer shooting though when I can.

RCG


----------



## Overkill0084

buck-boost said:


> I recently tried that 50/50 mix and it works rather well. It is ONLY for stainless steel though, and is very bad for carbon steel. So don't be dunking any kart barrels in that mix. :mrgreen:
> 
> Man this reloading sub-forum is like a tumbleweed (ghost town)


I was wondering about that. 
Somehow vinegar (acetic acid) doesn't seem like a great additive to Blue steel.
Lewis lead removers work well.


----------



## sevenshooter

I load .38 Hard cast SWC. There's a supplier called Kings shooters supply in King of Prussia PA. I bought 600 bullets for 45 bucks.


----------



## 357 Man

I cast my own bullets for 38Spl/357Mag, and 40S&W, and 44Mag, and 45ACP, and 9mm. Can’t beat the price and at handgun velocities/ranges they are just as accurate. My per bullet cost is less than $0.03 each. That is less than $30.00 per thousand. :buttkick:


----------



## grasshopper

I have cast everything I shoot except .22 rim fire for the last 50+ years.
.32 S&W S/L, .32-20 WCF, 9mm ,.38, .357, .40 S&W, .41 Colt, .41 Mag., .44 Spcl./Mag., .45 ACP, and all others including .45 Colt, .455 Webley, etc., and too many rifle calibers to bother listing, such as .38-72 W., 38-55 Win., 40-82-260 WCF, .45-70 Govt., etc. etc. If it goes "Bang", I have probably loaded and shot it at one time or another.


----------



## buddy

Depends on the use. Mostly my own cast boolits.


----------



## ponzer04

I use plated bullets lately Berries for my 45acp. they work great I get the cost of leadish and the lack of touching it.


----------



## FloridaGuy

I shoot jacketed or plated bullets through all of my firearms. I have always been told to stay away from lead cast bullets.


----------



## rexherring

I've been casting for over 40 years and still cast for .38/.357, .380/9mm, 44 mag, .45 ACP, .45 Colt, and .30-30. Bullet fit is one of the most important things to help keep leading down. I've shot some pretty soft cast loads at near max and no problems. I've had more leading trouble with very hard cast that didn't fit the bore. I usually cast and size .002 over bore diameter for most guns.


----------



## DWARREN123

I actually use both. Different bullets for different purposes.


----------



## rdstrain49

xxx


----------



## kerrycork

32H&R 327FedMag 9m/m 38spl 357mag 44spl 44mag 45acp 45 colt. All cast bullets, for social work I like Speer gold dot or hornady xtp.


----------



## prof_fate

I voted jacketed as that's what I shoot most of (9mm)
I had bad leading with some 9mm cast in my early reloading days...since then I've done a lot of LWC in 38 (bunny fart loads) and some in hotter 38 loads for a rossi 92.
I got some 9mm cast for use over the winter since our indoor range only allows lead but the planned overhaul of my loading station/basement that begain mid december is just now done enough I can get back to reloading.


----------



## rex

I changed to plated back when I had a few 9s and never swithched back.Berettas were running a touch large on the bores,what worked in my Smith turned my Beretta into a smoothbore.I wasn't going to carry different sized bullets so I just went plated.

Diameter is most crucial to prevent leading,then pick a good hardness.Don't just go hardcast for target loads,they can lead like crazy or give you higher pressure than you wanted.


----------



## gene

I do both but use more lead since it's cheaper.


----------



## Rockhound

gene said:


> I do both but use more lead since it's cheaper.


I load both as well, but use more cast bullets for the same reason as Gene.


----------



## Pistol Pete

I use plated in the 9mm, cast in the .38 and .45. I do have some JHP for all 3 cals.


----------

